# Survey of 33 gal on 32 weeks...



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

This is the link of a survey with concentration and general apreciation of plants on 32 week
11x17 inches, 528k, pdf...

Have fun!
http://www.grafcomm.ca/33gal.pdf


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

Some notes on that survey...

The general problem was dying crinkle tips going down on Ludwigia. Smaller close node tips and slow growth on Elodea, rotala stop growing.

1— When ph go over 7.4 problem arise ( due to relation elements absorption/ph relation????)

2— Phosphor, Boron, Zinc, Copper, Manganese, Iron, absorption can be diminish.
Boron is the more immobile element and can bring or resemble Ca intake problem...

3— Kh is not a problem (only is relation to PH)

4— High GH seem to be related to the problem (Maybe higher MG or CA)

5 — Higher Ca and MG related to the problem

6 — NO3, PO4, Potassium and water change do not seem to have any effect on this problem.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

KH and Mg fluctuations have a detrimental effect on plants, they need few months to adjust. Your KH went from 10 ppm / 0.6 dKH to 60 ppm / 3.4 dKH. Your Mg from 3.7 ppm / 0.8 dGH to 24 ppm / 5.5 dGH. That's a big change.
What was your Ca form? What did you dose?

Nice chart for sure!


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

I add CaCo3 for my kh and some tap water with higher Ca content.
Being my first year with that type of planted tank I was really trying stuff.

I’m tearing it down to have a richer soil: Dirt,clay, laterite, peat, calcite, turface etc) and I will go with steady parameter (on the lean side) and experiment around that...

So far I think that lot of problem out there turn around the Ca role in the plant as a building block of the cell and in the mechanism that pump all the nutrients in the plant.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Brilliant work you have here! I can't give enough praise! 

If more people contributed info like this into some kind of huge data bank then we would definately progress our basic understanding of what each individual species needs to grow.

This is basic research you have here. We need more of it! Maybe we can arrange some kind of incentives to APC members who are able to contribute info like over long periods of time. Being able to correlate the data across many people's tanks with similar species would be invaluable info.

I'd really like to take this idea of yours and try make it more widespread, I think it could seriously reduce a lot of the mystery between different tanks and how well plants grow.

While this data set is only 1 tank, I think its curious how all the variables seem to change without a clear relation to plant condition (even when taking into account the fact that plants can stockpile nutrients for later use). The only correlation between good growth and nutrients I can see in this data is with the Ca:Mg:K ratios (as Glouglou pointed out). It seems like when the Ca is high during the 13th to 14th week the K is particularly low. This might indicate that the ludwigia is particularly influenced by the ratio of K and Ca.... hmmm.

Criticisms: 
1) An assay of how each individual plant was growing during each week would greatly improve the quality of the data.
2) Not sure how you are able to get such precise readings of nutrients like 7 ppm NO3, or even begin to measure iron accurately. What kinds of tests did you use to get this data?


Great start!!!! Don't switch to soil/clay keep up what you have started, make more observations and keep posting results! This is excellent work and we need to continue it!


----------



## xandro007 (Mar 14, 2016)

I can't open the link 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The thread is 9 years old, so the link is probably long gone.


----------



## xandro007 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm so interested in this because I have the same problems and algae 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------

